# VK - Draco, VMATE, Lexicon, EQ POD & MORE



## Gizmo (19/9/18)

New Arrivals:

Modefined Draco 200W
Voopoo Vmate 200W
Eleaf Lexicon
Xtar 18650 Case
Vladdin RE Rainbow Edition
VooPoo Caliber kit
VooPoo U4 5 Pack Coils
Innokin EQ kit
Innokin EQ Pods
Coolfire mini zenith d22 tank ki

Restocks:

GT mesh coils
GT8 coils
x-baby x4 coils
VooPoo U4 coils
Cartridge Suorin Air
Vaporesso Estoc EUC Coils

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest
​


----------

